

Behind the hike: Why Netflix is raising prices - Osiris
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-07-14-netflix-why-the-price-hike_n.htm

======
bradleyland
"Many consumers are unwilling to give up the trademark red envelopes. DVDs
feature newer titles and the latest theatrical releases that aren't available
through the company's streaming service."

Talk about a false conclusion. I don't really care how they deliver the movie
to me, but when a movie I want to see comes out on DVD, I'm going to put it on
my DVD queue. I would, without hesitation, watch it through their streaming
service if I could.

